
Academic publisher uses 'Trap' URLs to identify and block automated downloading - okket
http://www.nature.com/news/publisher-under-fire-for-fake-article-webpages-1.20154
======
ChuckMcM
Commented on the other version of this here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12027396)

I'm wondering why the researcher didn't as Wiley if they could crawl their
database.

